# If you fell into this hole, would you be able to climb out?



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## SomeRandomGuy18 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd like to imagine that I could, but in reality it's probably impossible.


----------



## lovecraftianbeatles (Aug 22, 2010)

I've seen bigger


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Before, no.. but that's before I got the LONGSHOT!~


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd just crack open a Red Bull, forget climbing roud:


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

That is a big ass hole. But no I wouldn't even attempt to climb out of that.


----------



## Tatl33 (Apr 26, 2010)

I would find a way; I always do :wink:


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

Why would I?


Obviously, I'd be there to destroy Jenova and stop Sephiroth from completing the summoning with the Black Materia.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18 (Aug 18, 2010)

What about this one?


----------



## Orbrial (Feb 27, 2010)

ok.. I'll confess that I'm a pretty strong intuitive... but not even I would miss those holes.. and if I did... I *deserve* to fall in them.. :laughing:


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Well I can't see how deep it is.
I need to see it from a birds eyes view.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18 (Aug 18, 2010)

Geno said:


> Well I can't see how deep it is.
> I need to see it from a birds eyes view.


The one I posted is 300 feet deep


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

it's obvious the planet is trying to kill us, which is only fair :mellow:


----------



## Orbrial (Feb 27, 2010)

The Proof said:


> it's obvious the planet is trying to kill us, which is only fair :mellow:


I'm thinkin' it's because of something you did...:tongue:


----------



## Iraneken (Aug 17, 2010)

Nah and i'll happily stay down there:bored:


----------



## marked174 (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like someone divided by zero again... (sigh)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Hulk haz a mad?


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd use my grappling hook.


----------



## Ancalimon (Sep 17, 2010)

I'd just climb it with my bare hands.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

I'd be dead - so no.


----------

